# We'd like to thank you for your support.......



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

After 6 years with a couple off for personal reasons we have been making cars under Bad Dog,Bnbgoodies, and now Bad Dawg Slot cars. In our rough estimation we have made and sold over 10,000 bodies . We can not thank the hobbiest enough for thier support. *Just for fun we would like to ask those that have supported us over this time to show if you like what you have done with your slot car bodies you have purchased from us so please post your pictures.* I have someone working on a website for the line and I would like to hopefully add a few of the pictures you guys add so others can see what can be done with the cars.I may make the cars ,but you guys make them look good . Again I can not thank you enough for your purchase and support.

Bruce ,from Bad Dawg slot cars


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am a Bad Dawg Supporter...*




























Video Jimmy has some Excelent Images of the Little Red Wagon!

Bob...will add more later...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

interior, rear gate and chrome motor from the JL diecast
T-jet chassis attached by a cobramite clips glued to the body


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*First annual Pac NW Powwow?????*

Bruce,

Since coming back to the hobby I've learned one thing...the hobby talk gang always has your back. Having you back in the game in whatever fashion you choose is a positive vibration in the slot world...*PERIOD!* We are grateful!

Win 43 and I have pondered the idea that as the days get longer out here on the left coast; that the Washington slot posse make a pilgrimage to your digs and gather for a pow wow. That means you too "Jeeper"!... and any other Oregonians, or Canadians like "Newbie" in Victoria; who would trek with us.

As the West Side Tire Lickers will tell you, it's awfully hard to get me out from under my rock! Although fragmented slots are still alive out here. The east coast and slot alley have their annual traditions, perhaps it is time to start one of our own way out west?

Please give your thoughts on the matter when time permits.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

VJ that looks great.Tom Stumpf


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think these are your casts.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great pix guys! Thanks. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Bill, I think that's a great idea for a gathering . With the venture I'm going into with the store and the track there is alot I have to learn and I must say you guys here have been a wealth of information . I'd love to host a gathering here . I have everything here to do it even places for people to stay . I have been to a few gathering back east when I called it my home and they were alot of fun . So we need to talk about this more . 

Bruce


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's good news Bruce. 

No rush, perhaps we can pencil something in for this summer. Or; we could stretch it out into early fall which always has some beautiful weather as well. Whatever works. I have most of the guys email addys and those I dont can be notified via the boards.

Thanks


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome idea!now....just to slide it past the TM...hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*NW pow-wow*

I'm all for setting something up for either late spring or when ever it works into the majority's schedule. The pic's so far are great,but we need more guys. I'm going to copy these off here and posting them in the store on the boards and also on the website when it's done so here's a great chance to get your work out there. 

Thanks as alawys , Bruce


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Behave like a twelve year old...

I'm gonna start with the deep sighing initially....set the tone gradually!

Then I'm gonna work the puppy dog eyes into the mix gradually... ya gotta be subtle!

When all else fails, drop the big one and fall back on a screaming tantrum... then make the PacNW Powow part of the peace negotiations.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ha hahahahahahahahahahah!rotflmao!i take it you have experience in these kind of delicate negotiations!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about coming to the Dallas show on March 7th?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Will you have Cinnabon's.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Sure Tom if you show up I will have one here for you.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> Will you have Cinnabon's.


I have one right by the office, I'll even get extra icing...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*cinnibons*

Lucky guy Dave . Guess I should explain for those who don't know..... Tom in Staten Island NY and me in Mooestown , NJ back then would meet on the NJ turpike rest stop half way between us ( no not for what you think....) for me to drop off slot car bodies he was buying from me and also to discuss how Tom could take over the slot car world.....LOL. NO there was a time when Tom and I were good friends before he spent time conferring with all my ex-wives about how horrible my life has been . All kidding aside Tom ,listen if you can make it out here I will give you one of my best one bedroom suites to spend your time here and I'll even pick you up at the airport .You will always be a good friend and a major reason I got involved in the slot car hobby............


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Bruce?*

Do you have a website for your wares?

Scott


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I hate the Winter.......Not many Phsssssssssssssht-ing days...oh dang*

Hey Bruce,

( not for what you think.... ) RALMAO










The chrome bumpers are from the Matchbox car it was casted from. I also later added running boards to this which, added a lot more realism to it and wasn't that hard to do realy














































I did this one about 2 years ago.










Bob...Will be painting some more bodies when the weather gets warmer...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*website*

When I was bad dog. and by the way after I went thru the divorse I can no longer use the name per agreement. I can use Bad dawg and soon to be LLC. I had a kick *ss website ready for release . The fact that we are only 6 weeks into this new chapter I don't have time to do one with ebay,side orders,and the store . I'm hoping in the summer when I only have the Apartment complex,hotel ,and store going with summer ebay to do a website.Probably more info then you wanted & oh and by the way I'm taking it easy this time...LOL I'm having fun this time and I have a great partner this time to share the load.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*this one's for you zilla.....*

Zilla, I know you have been a great supporter and hoping come pow-wow time you can make it out here too. Like to meet you in person . Look forward to your new paint jobs . Oh I made a new mold of your Vw Bug you love and will be making some in clear and translucent colors soon.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pow WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...lol*

:jest::devil::lol:


Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Zilla, I know you have been a great supporter and hoping come pow-wow time you can make it out here too. Like to meet you in person . Look forward to your new paint jobs . Oh I made a new mold of your Vw Bug you love and will be making some in clear and translucent colors soon.


Bruce,

Looking forwards to pow-wow time and will do every thing in my powers to make it for that event. Would also like to meet you in person along with Bill, Jerry and the rest of the gang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I saw one of your guys clear bodies on the Bay and WOW! That is just plain Kewl man!

Looking for more pics to post. O.K. this is the first item casted up by me (see pics below)...LOL yeah Bill Hall made sure that I painted the corn yellow so, when hojohn saw this on his floor he thought it was real and started yelling for his Wife to come and clean up her dogs mess...LOL. I knew at that moment that I had done something right or wrong...hahahahaahahahahaahhahahah Luckily he has small dogs or this may not have worked.






































Bob...yeah I love bugs...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*These look like yours...not sure????*

Bruce?????

Hey are these your bodies??? I think they are but, not sure. Wes sent these Roadrunners to me last year to Phsssssssssssssssht up for him in trade for some stuff. He likes Tyco slots with Mopar bods BIG TIME! 

Wes always is a blast to trade with. He is painting me up a suprise as we speak...the suprise is I don't know what he is building me. It is driving me nuts because, I know it will be something fun to run!





































Found these pics and not sure if this was one of yours either???



















Bob...if not then nevermind...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Heart of Hobby Talk contest pics...my first one*

Well here is a fun pickup build for my first Hobby Talk on line Contest you did Bruce and I chopped out the rear end and boxed it in. It was getting raised up to 4 X 4 stance so, I just said lets go chopping.

With some Styrene and some Goop the box and running boards went right into place. This was a fun one to build. I had several extra of these bodies but, a few people talked me out of them. 




























Totaly off the subject here...I love Peeps!










Bob...be deep, be deep be deep - dats all folks...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

the 70 road runners that fit tomy super g are mine . The 69 road runner that fits t-jet could be mine. not sure ,but nice stuff Zilla


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'm bidding on a couple bodies right no on the bay.

STAY AWAY FROM THE CLEAR CHEETAH!!!

More clear and translucent bodies would be kool!! Like a TYCO Charger and a TYCO Superbird and an AFX Charger and an AFX Daytona (note the MoPar trend here)

I have a clear TYCO Intrepid I think was from Big Dog.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bad Dawgs - here are a few i got from you in the past.. You will see two roadrunners and dodge truck a-100 that bobzilla did for me (paint job - purple, blue and sublime green) - thanks bob for that!! and i did the decals.. I did the rest.. chevy, truck , etc.. 

And also that 69 roadrunner body was made by Mead Brothers.. the body fits on afx but would be nice if someone make it to fit on tyco narrow chassis!!!

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Good Dawg*

Bruce,Why would I go out there.I helped load the U-haul truck to get you ou of here.That truck was so loaded it was illegal.Here are some cars done from your kits.Hey Zilla ,nice VW'S. TOM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Wes, Some nice Mopars there .If there's anymore of the 69 RR's laying around maybe we can change the mounts and fit a Tyco. Just a thought. Also see that first picture Tom bo sent that is the other funny car I told you about .What is that? Anyway I'll have some up tomorrow in the auction.A tyco chassis fits under it .Sorry in the begining all I made was bodies for tyco chassis. 

Tom thought you'd like to get out of that NYC smog and come out where there is clean air .Come on come clean I know there was a few times you tried to stow aboard that truck ,but there was no room for you among all the boxes of molds and 5 gal.buckets of rubber and resin. I think the truck said the max cargo weight was 2500 lbs and I think the first scale I drove on was about 6500 lbs in the back A wild ride for 3000 miles west.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wes and Tom......Whooooooooooooah!!!!!!!!!!!! I love those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wes,

Man that picture of your shop with all those sweet Mopars is Crazy Kewl. Now that is a picture for Bruce to use!!!

Tom those are some High End cUsToMs there. I think I have one more of those VWs left and this time I will paint it. Also have some other of Bruce's Tyco Pro repop VW bodies that need to get Phssssssssssssssht-ed up. 

Here is a picture taken with my back up camera (I hate this Kodak Easy Share C530...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!) of your Little Red Wagon that just had a bunch of laps put on it. Don't worry I cleaned the tires for you & managed to get on it without Wrecking it. Wheeeeeeeeeeeew!

I am so going to paint one of these up for myself soon. The decals are by Patos Place & Bruce did the body a long time ago.










Wes you will need to paint the inside of this cab with some flat black as I was just being lazy...LOL This Little Red Wagon was yet another Super Fun one to watch come alive!!! 

Fletcher is excited to drive this LRW in just a bit as he will be getting your 57 Convertible from the HOHT Auction he just won. I showed him the JL Diecast all done up in the blister before we started this one.

I explained to Fletcher (our 5 year old son) that we are sending this LRW to your place and getting the 57 convertible in the picture of Coaches HOHT thread. Looks like the tires are going to need a cleaning again...:woohoo: Hey can I drive it Fletcher?

Bob...Have been checking out airline prices to Washington already!!!!!...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

VJ, nice cars . Just so you know I am working on some side pipes for that Cheetha. With all the cheethas I've sold over the years I will be seeling them separte .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Breaking news !!!!*

It's March and it's almost time to release some new stuff. I have decided to take 3 popular cars and make them available for AFX magnatraction chassis and Tomy Super G chassis. I am releasing on the 15th the Ferrari 250 GTO ,Grand Sport Corvette and the Cheetha. The Super G is no big deal changing snaps ,but the AfX conversion is a challenge. Some may or may not like this . I am removing the front axle from the chassis and supporting them on the body with standing ribs . The wheel base on the afx chassis is too short and its the only way to make it fit ,but hey it's a long wheel base now and racers will love it ...i hope. These are just the beginning . The Cheetha will also have a new addition with side pipes that are a separate part also being available for purchase for the cheethas that have been purchased in the past.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

*http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=246406*

Bruce,
I really enjoyed your repops of the Olds and Buick stockers any chance of bringing them back? Zilla really did a great job on the the VW Bug! 

By the way when you and Tom met at the Turnpike rest stop wasn't there a third person in your party named Jim McGreevey?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

We had a few meeting there a quite a few Cinnibons ,but I don't remember that name .Now that doesn't mean it didn't happen since the last heart episode my memory has not been that good . Be honest it bugs the crap out of me ,but what can you do .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh see it happened again I meant to tell you you did a great job on the cars too .I still have the molds for them just let me know how I can help you .


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Bumper I like those stock cars alot also! Hawian Tropic car reminds me when I was younger and that car was in the Gumball Ralley Movie. Those were the days.

Bob...they are all very well done stockers...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

VJ, Wild Thang and 214 hit a nerve with me (same as Bob...Kitty Crap...zilla's #85 modified), love them type cars, especially in red!!! And you knows I like the LRW !!!...

Great work on the Nascar gathering Bumper!!! Always liked the 88 myself!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Randy, I got the chrome blower for the bug from Road Race Replicas.

I always like the 214 style roadster, but getting an original Tyco can be pricey. 
Thanks to Bruce, I know own an affordable version that I'm not afraid to run.

Bruce, if I could make one suggestion... chrome parts are king! 
It would be great to find a source of chrome parts for older Tyco cars.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> VJ, Wild Thang and 214 hit a nerve with me (same as Bob...Kitty Crap...zilla's #85 modified), love them type cars, especially in red!!! And you knows I like the LRW !!!...
> 
> Great work on the Nascar gathering Bumper!!! Always liked the 88 myself!!! RM


Yeah VJ that 214 is a Looker and will always be bouncing around in my brain as a Kool slot build up. Nice one and the bugs & the 8 ball Chevy Cheetah are Kewl too!

Bob...yeah thanks Bruce for the great bodies you made and now make again...zilla


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Bruce,
pm sent

Jerry


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

bumpercar88 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> By the way when you and Tom met at the Turnpike rest stop wasn't there a third person in your party named Jim McGreevey?


No ,but I did see him hanging out.... in the men's room


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see the cheetah and the 250gto ! they'll fit the magna/xtraction body ?

By the way, I think the magna/xtraction is the perfect candidate for classic gt racing cars !

for me, classic gts : magna and tjet, c group and lemans cars : magnet cars ! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

oops!


----------

